# iPod touch?



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Does anybody have iPod touch 5 rumors? (Release dates, features, etc.)


----------



## GBard (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got an ipod 4 coming this week. I don't want to know about any 5 just now. 
What changes are rumored?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 2nd gen iPod Touch, which I'm planning on replacing soon. I'm waiting for the next iteration, which should be mid-September, if Apple sticks to the last four release dates.

I'm hoping for better cameras and longer battery life.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#iPod_Touch

See the above link for the latest gossip. But I haven't even heard any good gossip about specifics yet.

I'd hope to see an upgrade of the abominable camera. There were rumors of an iPhone 5 with a larger screen for awhile (doesn't look like it will happen). A fun thought would be them trying the larger screen out on the Touch first.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.tuaw.com/2011/06/07/ios-5-hints-at-iphone-ipad-updates/

See the above link. Software inquisiting shows hints in the new Apple OS of new models of iPhone and iPad, but no new iPod Touch. Most likely this just means Apple is delaying new iPod Touch models to avoid taking spotlight off of iPhone 5, but it could be something darker. I doubt it myself, though.


----------



## Peter Caldwell (Jun 10, 2011)

I am planing to buy this one very soon.

______________________________________
Watch Green Lantern Online Free


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

iPod Touch tends to come 1-2 quarters after the iPhone.  Since iPhone 5 isn't coming until September (at least), I wouldn't expect a 5G iPod Touch until very late winter or early spring.


----------

